# You have 20 years to give....



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

You have 20 years of extra life to give to composer(s). You can decide if you want to give all 20 to one composer, or distribute it among several. 

There are some composers who would seem more obvious choices (Schubert, Mozart) and less obvious (Sibelius, who did nothing for around 30 years!).

It's up to you :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Hmm...Skryabin, Berg, Bizet, Rott, Reger, Schulhoff, Gershwin to name a few - so much unfinished business with all of them but it seems pointless if they all only get a couple of extra years grace because of me naming too many. Some may goggle at my choice of Reger. Yes, he was both prolific and conservative but I wanted a bona-fide symphony from him before he was done as I think he under-represented himself in terms of orchestral music. Berg was so meticulous that he would have needed 20 years just to produce another handful of works. I could go on.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Mozart. He's going to give you more bang for your buck than anybody...


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

The correct answer is to give all 20 years to Mozart, right?


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Let's get another 10 symphonies out of Mahler, at least.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

If Sibelius wants more time, he's going to have to agree to give up drinking.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'd give ten more years to Lully, and arrange for him to have a less painful demise when it finally arrived; and ten to Purcell, who died far too young, some people say after catching cold when his wife locked him out after a night's drinking...

I think Lully would have produced more sacred music & more thoughtful tunes as he aged, and hopefully Purcell would stop boozing and produce some more lovely operas.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll give 5 years to Mahler (another 2~3 symphonies), 10 to Mozart (so he can dominate the operatic stage even more), and 5 to Takemitsu (he was going to write an opera!).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Ingenue said:


> I'd give ten more years to Lully, and arrange for him to have a less painful demise when it finally arrived; and ten to Purcell, who died far too young, some people say after catching cold when his wife locked him out after a night's drinking...
> 
> I think Lully would have produced more sacred music & more thoughtful tunes as he aged, and hopefully Purcell would stop boozing and produce some more lovely operas.


Had Lully not brandished his staff like a berserker when conducting then perhaps he wouldn't have brought about that ridiculous injury which proved fatal.

I assume Purcell didn't have the option of sleeping in the carriage.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Mozart 6 years
Schubert 6 years
Mahler 6 years
Puccini 2 years so he could really finish _Turandot_


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd give 12.5 years to Mozart and 7.5 years to Schubert. No, maybe 11.6 to Mozart and 8.4 to Schubert. Anyway, I'd be fairly certain that those years would allow for the creation of many more great works, and I'd be very happy.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Now if I had thirty years I would give some to Gershwin and Skalkottas.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Mozart. He's going to give you more bang for your buck than anybody...


I'd ask him to finish off Bruckner's 9th in addition to whatever else he might want to accomplish. It would probably take Mozart's skill in counterpoint to accomplish what Bruckner had in mind anyways.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

mmsbls said:


> I'd give 12.5 years to Mozart and 7.5 years to Schubert. No, maybe 11.6 to Mozart and 8.4 to Schubert. Anyway, I'd be fairly certain that those years would allow for the creation of many more great works, and I'd be very happy.


Yeah, you'd just get so much more music from them. Give 15 years to Beethoven to compose another opera - or maybe 6 months to Wolfie and he'll give you two, plus all the other stuff to go with it.

We might even get a concerto from Schubert!


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

I would give another 10 to Schubert - but - he has to make a miraculous recovery just before his 1828 death so that his last works (D956-960) keep their tragic life/death beauty. These extra years would of course guarantee many more wonderful works, mainly more chamber music and maybe some concertos, and give him more chance to be recognised by the public.

I would give Beethoven another 5 to let him write a cello concerto (!). It would also give him an opportunity to properly recognise Schubert's true talent and maybe meet up with him - they might have a coffee together!

However I would not wish for either of these two to write any more symphonies, as it would detract from the significance of the 9th symphony which was important to many subsequent composers.

Finally I would give 5 for Mozart so that he could write, among other things, another opera, more bassoon and clarinet concertos, and a cello concerto.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Giving Schubert more time means he could end up finishing the 8th, which may or may not be such a good thing!


----------



## Karabiner (Apr 1, 2013)

10 to Thomas Linley the Younger and 10 to Purcell. Another proper opera or two by Purcell would be wonderful.


----------



## Geo Dude (May 22, 2013)

I'd give fifteen to Mozart because it's fascinating to see what would have happened if his influence had extended further, and five to Beethoven so he could wrap up some of the stuff he was working on. And have more time to study Mozart's later works.


----------



## Borodin (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks, maybe I'll live past 100 with this.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

The 20 for Mozart... no doubt about it!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

What about Pergolesi? Died at 26. I would Mozart 10 years, Schubert 5 years, and Pergolesi 5 years.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Simples. more of the works with which I am less familiar from composers of the past, more of the same for the more current, modern and contemporary, and continued digging around in the new music being made.

I.e. Same as before for me.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd give Mahler enough time to finish his 10th and the rest to Mozart. 

It's fascinating for me to think about what Mozart could have achieved with another 15-20 years, especially as others have remarked in the world of Opera. To think how the Requiem would have sounded if he had completed every line himself, or how the Symphony would have progressed after 40 and 41. To think after hearing what Beethoven was doing and how that might have influenced Mozart. Would he have taken it a step further? Would he and Beethoven become friends or rivals? It's interesting to think how the world of music would have changed. Maybe after 20 years Mozart would have created the 12 tone movement...who knows?


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm a man of efficiency. My worst nightmare is that I give extra years to composers who waste it away.

Thus, I would give half a year each to Mahler (Symphony No. 10), Bruckner (Symphony No. 9), Bach (Die Kunst der Fugue), Scriabin (Mysterium), Puccini (Turandot), Berg (Lulu), and possibly other composers to finish their respective works. 

Then I would give the rest to Mozart.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

It's obvious that Schubert was a genius on a par with Mozart and Beethoven. All my fave Mozart works were written in the last few years of his life. Schubert had been dead 6 years by then. But what a roll Mozart was on in that last year so...without a doubt I'd give 15 to the Schub-meister and the other 5 to Mozzarella. 
If I had a few more I'd share them between Chausson and Coleridge Taylor.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

realdealblues said:


> I'd give Mahler enough time to finish his 10th and the rest to Mozart.
> 
> It's fascinating for me to think about what Mozart could have achieved with another 15-20 years, especially as others have remarked in the world of Opera. To think how the Requiem would have sounded if he had completed every line himself, or how the Symphony would have progressed after 40 and 41. To think after hearing what Beethoven was doing and how that might have influenced Mozart. Would he have taken it a step further? Would he and Beethoven become friends or rivals? It's interesting to think how the world of music would have changed. Maybe after 20 years Mozart would have created the 12 tone movement...who knows?


I think he would follow the path of Hummel and Field in style. Of course I still expect to hear the Mozartian sound while getting more complex.


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm going to give 4 years to each of Pergolesi and Arriaga (both of whom died too young), 3 years for Scriabin (one has to be curious what this guy can do with 3 more years!), 2 years for Mendelssohn (I know he peaked young and seems like an unlikely choice for this thread, but I really want to see how his style changes after his sister's death), and the rest all to Mozart.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd give ten years to Carl Filtsch









and ten years to Guilliame Lekeu:









Sorry Wolfie - you had your chances. :devil:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd give all 20 of my years to Kalinnikov, who died at 34.99. Few Russians were as promising as him, and he could have written a symphony cycle of world-class. He also wasn't purposefully destructive like some Russians, he had tuberculosis for much of his life because of poverty, not crazy living. Hence, I wouldn't give any years to Arensky, who died of tuberculosis _because _of crazy living, unless he was willing to go to rehab. I probably couldn't stand seeing him continue to be self-destructive even if he wrote more phenomenal works.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Air said:


> I'm a man of efficiency. My worst nightmare is that I give extra years to composers who waste it away


Maybe others are thinking along similar lines which explains why no-one has nominated Moussorgsky.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Easily Schubert.

All the others seemed to have already reached 'there'. Schubert was the one who's death buried 'fairer hopes'.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

MagneticGhost said:


> It's obvious that Schubert was a genius on a par with Mozart and Beethoven. All my fave Mozart works were written in the last few years of his life. Schubert had been dead 6 years by then. But what a roll Mozart was on in that last year so...without a doubt I'd give 15 to the Schub-meister and the other 5 to Mozzarella.
> If I had a few more I'd share them between Chausson and Coleridge Taylor.


I like this. 15 for Schubert, 4 for Mozart and 1 for Sibelius have another drink.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

realdealblues said:


> I'd give Mahler enough time to finish his 10th and the rest to Mozart.
> 
> It's fascinating for me to think about what Mozart could have achieved with another 15-20 years, especially as others have remarked in the world of Opera. To think how the Requiem would have sounded if he had completed every line himself, or how the Symphony would have progressed after 40 and 41. To think after hearing what Beethoven was doing and how that might have influenced Mozart. Would he have taken it a step further? Would he and Beethoven become friends or rivals? It's interesting to think how the world of music would have changed. Maybe after 20 years Mozart would have created the 12 tone movement...who knows?


This is unavoidable to think about when you listen to his last three symphonies and the first part of the Requiem, as well as his last Operas. Gosh! he died too soon!


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

10 years to Schumann in hope of a second piano concerto.
10 years to Schubert in the hope of a concerto (preferably for piano).


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I've give all 20 of my years to Kalinnikov, who died at 34.99. Few Russians were as promising as him, and he could have written a symphony cycle of world-class. He also wasn't purposefully destructive like some Russians, he had tuberculosis for much of his life because of poverty, not crazy living. Hence, I wouldn't give any years to Arensky, who died of tuberculosis _because _of crazy living, unless he was willing to go to rehab. I probably couldn't stand seeing him continue to be self-destructive even if he wrote more phenomenal works.


I'm with you on that. But it still would be interesting to see what Mozart would have done if he had lived into the romantic era.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

The tempting answer is to give Zappa all 20, provided it meant that his cancer would be in remission for most or all of that time. His final* work, _Civilization Phaze III_, was released posthumously in 1994, in many ways it's the work that set me on my way as a composer, but it also points to things I couldn't even dream of. He'd still be working right now, coming up to the end of his time. I can't begin to imagine what he would be doing today with even just the stuff that I work with, let alone the cutting edge audio technology of our time, but I have no doubt it would be spectacular. It is also highly likely that we would have a total of ~30 hours of new music, if not more, by December of 2013.

*Although some interviews with Gail offer the image of a tired old Zappa feeling that he had "said all he needed to say" at that point, there is overwhelming evidence to the contrary, not least of which the _Theme from Uncle Sam_. I had the great privilege of seeing it performed live by an ensemble and tape in 2008, and, from what little information I have been able to gather on the matter, it seems that a large scale Synclavier piece was in the works under the "Uncle Sam" title. Then there is the well known _Dance Me This_, another Synclavier album which appears to have been completed yet remains unreleased. Last but not least, Zappa had well developed plans to stage _Civilization_ in a complex surround sound mix with choreography and potentially fantastic setpieces (just try to imagine Jesus raising a sunken Venice from the ocean). Gail has become notorious for many things since Zappa's death, making statements which are obviously untrue is but one of them.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Mozart 15, Schubert 5. They were equally inspired and talented, but Mozart was writing his later works with consistent technical virtuosity that Schubert hadn't yet acquired.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Three to Debussy, so that he could finish his sonata cycle; three to Mahler, so that he could at least finish his 10th symphony and die peacefully; and the mandatory 7 to Schubert and Mozart.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Mahler: 2 years
Webern: 18 years
*Sibelius:* a psychiatrist to convince him not to destroy the eighth!!!!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't think Mozart needs any more, I like Shaffer's _Amadeus_ just the way it is. If I were to give any to Mozart it might be a week or so to finish the requiem. I think that the requiem being his final work is one thing that makes both it and him so great.

I do wish Schubert lived until old age, he was just about to start on counterpoint.....he would have composed such brilliantly melodic fugues.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Another option would be to give Ornstein 20 so he could be the oldest person ever.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Another option would be to give Ornstein 20 so he could be the oldest person ever.


Not Elliott Carter?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> Not Elliott Carter?


Nah he'd be 123. Ornstein would be 128.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

The thought of 20 more years of Mozart output nearly makes me drool.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

I would give Schubert another 100 years to live..


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

mozart,schubert are obvious,but how about purcell had his wife not let him freeze to death in 1695.purcell could have been another bach


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

10 for Beethoven and 10 for Ravel (without illness!).


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm a composer. I'd give those 20 years to myself! :lol:

No, seriously...I would give 6 years to Schubert. Poor guy didn't live very long, and one of history's greatest composers. 4 years to Mozart, so he can finish his Requiem and write more great music. I'd give a year to Mahler and Bruckner, respectively, so they could finish their 9th symphonies. About 3 years to Ravel, 3 years to Debussy (I like their music, and they didn't live very long), and the last 2 years to.....Gershwin! Does that add up to 20 years? I think it does. Hey, that was fun.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Can we take years from the lesser serialists and give those to Mozart too?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Can we take years from the lesser serialists and give those to Mozart too?


Don't kill them!!! Why would you do such a horrible thing???  Reginald Smith-Brindle is _brilliant,_ don't murder him!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Can we take years from the lesser serialists and give those to Mozart too?


Well, that can be said for the lesser composers of any period.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Alright, but surely if we murder Justin Bieber now, they'd give Mozart another month or so?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Alright, but surely if we murder Justin Bieber now, they'd give Mozart another month or so?


The _Beliebers_ will find a way to travel back in time and murder Wolfie anyway. Never underestimate a 14 year old girl with a reel of copper wiring.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

20 years to Cazazza Dan


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> 20 years to Cazazza Dan


You should have waited until after I died, now I'm going to keel over aged 43.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I love the abrupt end of the art of fugue, it has a profound human and metaphysical significance. I wouldn't give him even a second more. :devil:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> You should have waited until after I died, now I'm going to keel over aged 43.


Precisely my point. Now we can give the years you _would_ have lived for and give them to other composers.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Precisely my point. Now we can give the years you _would_ have lived for and give them to other composers.


Joke's on you, I was going to keel over aged 43 anyway!

(the edit feature is a good feature)


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

This is quite a coincidence. 
Last month I was at a concert of John Lill playing among other things, Mozart's D major piano sonata K576, a work I had never heard. It is full of great things. Afterwards I turned to my friend and said "Imagine if Mozart had lived another 20 years!"

Imagine if Beethoven had died 20 years _younger_!! Ouch!


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I'd be inclined to spread the time around for the geniuses who died far too young (esp. before 40). So I would give 5 years each to Schubert, Mendelssohn and Chopin; 4 years for Mozart and the final year to Mahler for his 10th.


----------



## Antihero (Feb 6, 2013)

Johann Sebastian Bach 65+20=85.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_centenarians_(musicians,_composers_and_music_patrons)


----------



## Geo Dude (May 22, 2013)

Skilmarilion said:


> Giving Schubert more time means he could end up finishing the 8th, which may or may not be such a good thing!


"OOOHHH, how long was this thing going to be if he finished it?!" -- Homer Simpson


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Scriabin +20

It would be very interesting to see what Scriabin would've made of the Mysterium, if anything at all. Would he have lost his mind altogether? Would he eventually be forced to admit it was an outrageous fantasy? It's just too fascinating. 
Looking at the rate he was composing music in, he would need more like 300+ years to complete the Mysterium, if it were to last 7 days. 
I'd give him 20 years and then secretly hope he would've come to senses, cut the Mysterium down to an hour or two and create a whole lot of other solo piano and orchestral music.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I would give the composers that perished in Theresienstadt time to survive! (Ullmann, Haas, Klein, Schächter, Krása etc.)

/ptr


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

Definitely Prokofiev and Villa-Lobos.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Varese 12 years
Zappa 6 years
Scriabin 1.666666 years
Berlioz 0.222222 years
Mozart 0.11111 years
and I expect results!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Mozart 0.11111 years
> and I expect results!


Would you like symphonies #42 and 43? Or an opera and a piano quartet? He works only for money so you decide... :devil:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Kieran said:


> Would you like symphonies #42 and 43? Or an opera and a piano quartet? He works only for money so you decide... :devil:


The rest of the requiem and a handful of contrapuntal works would be lovely. Mozart can't top the 41st symphony!!!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The rest of the requiem and a handful of contrapuntal works would be lovely. Mozart can't top the 41st symphony!!!


It seems actually fitting that the requiem was unfinished, doesn't it? With Mozart, his life's work seems complete, in a mythic sense, even though obviously, had he lived, there'd be more...


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Would you like symphonies #42 and 43? Or an opera and a piano quartet? He works only for money so you decide... :devil:


that's about 8 months, isn't it? he could whip out 5 operas in that timeline  if I win the lottery I'll invest in a time machine and an age extraction machine for Eddie and then I'll supply Wolfie with my Assassin's Creed libretti. I'll throw in a couple of weeks holiday here and there, so he can dish out some quartets etc. Maybe more serenades for you 

ps: while I'm at it, I'll make him rewrite the recits for Clemenza.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

worov said:


> Definitely Prokofiev and Villa-Lobos.


Hmmm...not sure about Prokofiev. For well-documented reasons he'd lost a lot of his sparkle in his last few years and it's impossible to say whether he'd have regained it even after Stalin's demise.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

deggial said:


> that's about 8 months, isn't it? he could whip out 5 operas in that timeline  if I win the lottery I'll invest in a time machine and a age extraction machine for Eddie and then I'll supply Wolfie with my Assassin's Creed libretti. I'll throw in a couple of weeks holiday here and there, so he can dish out some quartets etc. Maybe more serenades for you


In 8 months, if he composes five operas and some quartets, he'll only have time to write four serenades if you give him a couple weeks holidays...


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Kieran said:


> In 8 months, if he composes five operas and some quartets, he'll only have time to write four serenades if you give him a couple weeks holidays...


ok, I'll give him a month :cheers:


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I tallied up the results of this thread for Wolfie and it came out that, with all your generous contributions, he'd have died earlier this year! (221 years and 2 months).


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

Did someone already say they'd give enough to Mozart so he and Beethoven could have fed off each other's inspiration? What would a collaboration between these two and Haydn have wrought, I wonder?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I do chuckle at the thought of a 50-year old Mozart shouting into Beethoven's ear trumpet: 'For God's sake, Ludo, lighten up! By the way, I don't suppose you could lend me 5 thalers, could you?'


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

I would give 20 years to Schubert, so he could write another 20 symphonies, 30 piano sonatas, 15 string quartets, 5 piano quintets, 10 masses, 3 requiems and 1100 songs, but most important of all: concertos, concertos, concertos!


----------



## Geo Dude (May 22, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> Did someone already say they'd give enough to Mozart so he and Beethoven could have fed off each other's inspiration? What would a collaboration between these two and Haydn have wrought, I wonder?


I did. I don't know if they would have directly collaborated, but it would have been fascinating to see those three titans of music drawing off of each others' artwork and influences the way Mozart and Haydn did for a time.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Ramako said:


> Easily Schubert.
> 
> All the others seemed to have already reached 'there'. Schubert was the one who's death buried 'fairer hopes'.


This.
Although I'd carve off two years to give to Bruckner to finish the 9th...
GG


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Janacek was very old before he was discovered and recognition goes a long way to not having to teach,conduct or play piano profesionaly,which allows more time to compose.
maybe give Janacek a few years.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I want the most bang for my buck.

I would give Mozart 8 years. Considering the phenomenal quality and rate of composition of Mozart's last years I can only drool at the prospect of 4 or 5 more operas, a dozen or more symphonies beyond the "Jupiter", another dozen piano concertos, and perhaps a few more choral works, several more chamber works for clarinet, or a return to the violin concerto.

Schubert I would also grant another 8 years. He was every bit the prodigy as Mozart... and then some considering his lack of the sort of in-depth formal schooling that Mozart had and his virtuosity upon both the violin and piano. Yet Schubert's late works are unprecedented and brilliant. I cannot begin to fantasize what another ten years might have wrought in the realm of the symphony, string quartets, piano sonatas, lieder, choral works... and perhaps even opera.

My final choice would be to grant Pergolesi another 2 years. He's a long-shot compared to a 10th by Mahler or Bruckner... but considering his youth (26 when he died) and the speed of his development and the quality and daring innovations of his final works including his opera _L'Olipiade_ and the brilliant _Stabat Mater_ I suspect I would get far more out of another 4 years of Pergolesi than Mahler and Bruckner combined.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Antihero said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach 65+20=85.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_centenarians_(musicians,_composers_and_music_patrons)


20 years of Bach sounds great... and as a Bach-o-phile I cannot fault your thinking. On the other hand... looking at his level of productivity across his final years I'm not certain I would get anything that would come near to another 5 or 10 years given to Mozart and Schubert who were stricken down in their prime... both working at a feverish pace.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Varese 12 years
> Zappa 6 years
> Scriabin 1.666666 years
> Berlioz 0.222222 years
> ...


And you'd likely get more and better results from those few short days you gave Mozart than from all the others combined.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

bagpipers said:


> mozart,schubert are obvious,but how about purcell had his wife not let him freeze to death in 1695.purcell could have been another bach


Ummm..... nope.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Mahler: 2 years
> Webern: 18 years
> *Sibelius:* a psychiatrist to convince him not to destroy the eighth!!!!!


Also send a psychiatrist over to COAG to discuss this 18 years to Berg thing. If that doesn't work... send Sibelius' psych over to Berg to discuss his "Daddy Issues" with 'ol Arnie and point out just how brilliant his lieder (pre-Arnie) were.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

BPS said:


> I'd give ten years to Carl Filtsch
> 
> View attachment 21075
> 
> ...


Who? What? Why?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Schubert was so prolific; it would've been amazing to see him live longer. Would he have written a total of 18+ symphonies (and another 500 songs )? Would've loved to hear those...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Also send a psychiatrist over to COAG to discuss this 18 years to Berg thing. If that doesn't work... send Sibelius' psych over to Berg to discuss his "Daddy Issues" with 'ol Arnie and point out just how brilliant his lieder (pre-Arnie) were.


Berg had to go early. Sorry. Webern didnt deserve to be shot, the poor guy still hadn't composed a two and a half minute opera yet, it would have been fantastic.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

There's no point giving Bach another 20 years as he would have been completely blind for most of it.
Contrary to intuition, blindness is a much worse affliction for the manuscript dependent composer than deafness.

Try writing a fugue without looking!! Whereas we know that several composers coped admirably with complete deafness.

Better to give the years to someone who could use it or throw in laser surgery as an optional extra.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

[deleted post....]


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Ummm..... nope.


your somewhat right,Bach is a hard act to beat but if Purcell lived to sixty i do believe he could have been close behind bach and handel for baroque composers


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Would you like symphonies #42 and 43? Or an opera and a piano quartet? He works only for money so you decide... :devil:


The rest of the requiem then maybe some hip hop


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Berg had to go early. Sorry. Webern didnt deserve to be shot, the poor guy still hadn't composed a two and a half minute opera yet, it would have been fantastic.


Well, we have to make do with the cantatas. They are incredible in themselves, though.


----------



## Namito (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not the best fan of Mozart but I would give all 20 to him.


----------

